# CompactFlash auf richtige Größe formatieren



## Loveboat (21. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier eine FujiFilm CompactFlash Card mit 256MB. Aus noch unerklärlichen gründen hat die Kamera diese Karte "zerschossen", das heißt der Boot-Sektor wurde wohl zerstört so dass diese Karte in jedem PC als 2 TB große Karte angezeigt wird. 
Mittels eines Hex-Editors konnte ich die Karte auslesen und musste feststellen, dass überall "FF" drin stand. Denke das meine Bilder wohl verloren sind oder kann es sein dass aufgrund der falschen Größe nichts richtig ausgelesen werden kann

Besteht die Möglichkeit, meine Bilder zu retten wenn der richtige Wert, also 256MB, im Bootsektor steht? Und wie kann ich diese Karte neu formatieren so dass sie wieder 256MB hat? Ich hoffe nach wie vor dass ich noch Bilder retten kann nachdem ich sie formatiert habe. Danach würde ich diese Karte natürlich entsorgen, aber ich will es nicht unversucht lassen.


Weiß jemand wie ich diese Karte richtig auf 256MB formatiert bekomme? Unter XP wird diese Karte auch als 1,9TB Device formatiert.

Habe auch schon einige Datenrettungstools ausprobiert, einige sagen mir auch beim ersten Zugriff das es einen falschen Parameter im Bootsektor gibt.


Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Hast Du auch schon TestDisk ausprobiert?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

